# Repartidor carga baterias



## Dobbie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola amigos.
tengo una autocaravana que lleva dos baterias de 12 v , 95 amperios, y al no ser iguales necesito poner un repartidor de carga entre ellas. podeis indicarme algun esquema para construirme?. Muchisimas gracias por la atensión


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola Dobbie , no dices en que se diferencian las baterias, creo pensar ,que es en la capacidad ,si es asi , colocas a la salida + del cargador,un diodo no menos de unos 16Amp en serie para cada bateria ,suerte un saludo


----------



## Dobbie (Oct 22, 2006)

la diferencia, es de la marca ded ambas, una es Tudor, y la otra Fiat, pero mismo amperaje e voltage. Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 22, 2006)

Pues se conectan en paralelo y ya esta
creo no enterderte...

En principio las baterias de plomo no les pasa nada si se sobrecargan, simplemente las cargas y ya esta a 12 o mejor 14V yya esta.


----------



## Dobbie (Oct 31, 2006)

Pues os lo agradezco, pero creo que lo que busco es algo diferente, creo lo llaman separador. lo he visto aqui

http://www.campingcar-bricoloisirs.net/electricite.html

mirad haber si me podeis hechar una mano, muchas gracias


----------

